# New Mystic Ad By TippyKayak



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so thankful to Brian for all the ads he has done over the years. This new series with the "stars" backgrounding will be for the year. Thank you TippyKayak. The Canine Chronical and GR News ads are is through the link Puppy Tao .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful ad, Tippy did a fantastic job!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Very nice! Karen shows a lot of Newfs too


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Pretty ad, like the star background. I think we should ask MAF if we can use their GRLS logo very small on ads for dogs who are participants. Would be a nice way to show solidarity and support.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, everybody. I'm very pleased with how the ad came out, though a lot of credit needs to go to LJilly's photography, particularly of that wonderful shot in the branches by the river.

Also, I think Anney's idea about the GRLS logo is a really good one. I wonder who we'd ask over there?


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

K9-Design said:


> Pretty ad, like the star background. I think we should ask MAF if we can use their GRLS logo very small on ads for dogs who are participants. Would be a nice way to show solidarity and support.


I'm sure they would think that this is a wonderful idea!! 

Beautiful Ad!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is a great idea to have a logo for the study to include!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm new, and I honestly don't understand. I hope this come across nice, and not trying to be mean. Why do you have an ad? What is your dog selling?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

bethlehemgolden said:


> I'm new, and I honestly don't understand. I hope this come across nice, and not trying to be mean. Why do you have an ad? What is your dog selling?



It's more along the lines of an announcement ad. Mystic recently got his Grand Championship and will likely be up for stud service (I imagine, Jill please correct me if I am mistaken).

Even if he won't be used as stud, his accomplishments are hard earned and deserving to be shouted from the rooftops.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

bethlehemgolden said:


> I'm new, and I honestly don't understand. I hope this come across nice, and not trying to be mean. Why do you have an ad? What is your dog selling?


The breed club puts out a magazine called the _Golden Retriever News_. Each issue has a theme, and it's full of articles and ads that relate to that theme. Ads can be pure brags about a dog's accomplishments, advertisements for a dog who is available as a stud, litter announcements, etc.

It's more like buying an ad in the yearbook than anything else.

Mystic's owner can tell you more about her plans for him, but this particular ad was mostly about celebrating the fact that he achieved a grand championship at such a young age.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ads are partly for fun and partly because they are a tradition when campaigning a special to help show your dog to the judges and your peers. It helps build an identity between the dog and the handler, and allows people across the country recognize the accomplishments of breeding programs large and small. 

In this case, Mystic's ad is going with one of his littermate, and really it celebrates what a good producer their mom is. It is a thank you from me to Mystic's breeder, among other things and a thank you to his handling team. 

Some top dogs ( not mine!) have 50, 000k ad budgets for magazines like The Canine Chronical. These are sent to dog show judges, who might or might not be influenced by seeing dogs win over and over inside the pages of the magazines. When Mystic is four, we will keep TippyKayak busy as we show him quite a bit more during that year. We want to thank judges for recognizing him, thank our handler, thank our breeder, and show how we are doing well with our dogs in Maine.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Brave said:


> It's more along the lines of an announcement ad. Mystic recently got his Grand Championship and will likely be up for stud service (I imagine, Jill please correct me if I am mistaken).
> 
> Even if he won't be used as stud, his accomplishments are hard earned and deserving to be shouted from the rooftops.


See that makes sense.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I did get to see Mystic's brothers from the repeat litter this past weekend--what handsome, lovable & intelligent pups they are! One's owner mentioned Mystic and couldn't say enough great things about the breeding as well as their breeder.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> It helps build an identity between the dog and the handler, and allows people across the country recognize the accomplishments of breeding programs large and small.


Makes sense.



Ljilly28 said:


> In this case, Mystic's ad is going with one of his littermate, and really it celebrates what a good producer their mom is. It is a thank you from me to Mystic's breeder, among other things and a thank you to his handling team.


 This is great. I'd love to do this one day for Kelvin's breeder.



Ljilly28 said:


> Some top dogs ( not mine!) have 50, 000k ad budgets for magazines like The Canine Chronical. These are sent to dog show judges, who might or might not be influenced by seeing dogs win over and over inside the pages of the magazines.


 Wow... that's a crazy #. I hope not many judges are swayed by the ads. I don't think I could do it. It's hard enough with my daughter trying to be an actress. Faith Bruch - IMDb



Ljilly28 said:


> When Mystic is four, we will keep TippyKayak busy as we show him quite a bit more during that year. We want to thank judges for recognizing him, thank our handler, thank our breeder, and show how we are doing well with our dogs in Maine.


If he is a grand champion. why do you continue to show him?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If he is a grand champion. why do you continue to show him?[/QUOTE said:


> He is a dog who finished up everything very young, well before his prime and maturity. He was the number 7 golden in the country without being shown for that, in AKC GCH points and in Canine Chronical breed points.
> 
> However, at 21 months old, it just didnt seem feasible to expect him to win in the Sporting Group against 4 and 6 year old dogs from English Setters to Springer Spaniels. His goal was his GCH, and he did that readily.
> 
> ...


----------

